
Half Staff – why is the US flag at half staff? - jacobwg
https://halfstaff.co/
======
qbrass
You might want to find a better flag graphic.

The people who want to know if it should be flying at half mast are more
likely to care that the US flag being accurately represented.

~~~
jacobwg
So, this is what I came up with, but I reverted it because it just doesn't
have the same impact:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ma2rf6lo39jb47m/Screenshot%202016-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ma2rf6lo39jb47m/Screenshot%202016-06-19%2016.18.57.png?dl=0)

I'm probably going to have to find a designer. :)

~~~
Turing_Machine
Try searching "american flag" on openclipart.org. You might find something you
like.

I agree with the others -- the one you have isn't really appropriate for such
a solemn subject.

------
naakkupoochi
Does it use location information to determine what the status is for a
particular state ? IIRC, there is a also a state level status that could
override the national level ?

For example: [http://portal.ct.gov/flag-status/](http://portal.ct.gov/flag-
status/)

~~~
gmoore
Can a state override a president proclamation for flying the flag?

~~~
jacobwg
I think not in that the proclamation states that the flag should be lowered
"at the White House and upon all public buildings and grounds, at all military
posts and naval stations, and on all naval vessels of the Federal Government
in the District of Columbia and throughout the United States and its
Territories and possessions" and "at all United States embassies, legations,
consular offices, and other facilities abroad, including all military
facilities and naval vessels and stations".

So, for those locations it seems mandatory. But the flag code that states
things like that state flags should be flown lower that the federal flag is
codified tradition and not law, so technically states do not have to follow,
as far as I understand.

------
DorintheFlora
Seems like this maybe should have been submitted as a "Show HN."

Do upgrade your flag. Make that a high priority.

------
Jaruzel
Nice. Does this pull live data from somewhere?

~~~
jacobwg
Yep, directly from the Presidential Proclamations on WhiteHouse.gov. If you're
curious, the source is on GitHub at
[https://github.com/jacobwgillespie/halfstaff](https://github.com/jacobwgillespie/halfstaff).

------
duffie
This is really cool. Great idea.

